# Χρειαζόμαστε μεταφραστές! (More translators required)

## Deathwing00

Parakaloume osi exete endiaferon me to na sinexisete me tin metafrasi i osi thelete na parete meros, na kanete post edw.Last edited by Deathwing00 on Tue Mar 29, 2005 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinxGR

post edw...

pera apo tin plaka me ta agglika ta pao poli kala me to limux oxi kai toso...mporo na metafraso kai na to dino se kapion na ftaxnei tis orologies...

----------

## ksenos

Θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω και εγώ αν χρειάζεται απλώς διστάζω γιατί η εμπειρία μου στο gentoo (και γενικα linux) περιορίζεται σε μερικούς μήνες. Δώστε οδηγίες  παρακαλώ  :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

As mazeftoume meriki akoma kai tha arxisoume... toulaxiston 5-10 atoma.

----------

## Spyretto

Ποτε αρχίζουμε ;   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## rassp

eimai neos xrhsths.. enas filos ekane post sto irczone.gr forum kai etsi ematha gia thn metafrash.. ta paw poli kala me ta agglika kai arketa kala tha elega me linux.. an kai me gentoo den doulepsa pote!

e-mail i post gia perissoteres plirofories?

----------

## Deathwing00

Kat'arxin tha kanoume post gia nees plirofories... ala den apokliete na kanoume mia mikri mailing list. As mazeftoume meriki akoma kai tha ta kanonisoume.  :Smile: 

----------

## rassp

nomizw mporo na kanw ena team 2-3 atoma apo drama gia na exoume kai megalhterh sinenoish meta3y mas  :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Kala re ti ginete? Oloi apo tin drama eimaste? Xaxaxa

----------

## rassp

draminos kai esi?? eleos! kala ayth h ellas mipos exei 50%+ draminous poromenous?  :Razz: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Paidia, eimaste poli ligoi gia na kanoume douleia, protino opios thelei, na dialeksei ena document kai na to metafrasei, anigontas ena topic kai kanontas post ta komatia tis metafrasis se ena topic. Osoi parete tin protovouleia, kantemou PM gia na valw san STICKY to topic.

Parakato ta documents pou mporite na metafrasete:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml#doc_chap8

----------

## ksenos

Λέω να αρχίσω με το Java Guide.  Τι xml tags να χρησιμοποιήσω?

----------

## Deathwing00

 *ksenos wrote:*   

> Λέω να αρχίσω με το Java Guide.  Τι xml tags να χρησιμοποιήσω?

 

Kane mia apli metafrasi twra. Kathe komati kanto post edw kai otan telioseis tha sou doso to XML gia na to peraseis. Min anisixeis gia to XML, einai to pio efkolo.  :Smile: 

Outosi alos, den einai akoma 'officially supported' i glosa mas.

----------

## morf

Αν και δεν είμαι απο Δράμα, μπορώ να βοηθήσω στη μετάφραση.... guide me   :Smile: 

----------

## JoKo

Και εγώ δεν είμαι από Δράμα, ενδιαφέρομαι όμως να συμμετάσχω.

Περιμέντε όμως λίγο να τελειώσω την εξεταστική, να έρθει και η ADSL (Ε, μέχρι τέλη Ιουνίου δεν θα έχει έρθει; Έχω κάνει αίτηση εδώ και ένα μήνα...) και μετά ποιος με πιάνει  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## menace

Το πρόβλημα που έχω με τις μεταφράσεις είναι πως αρκετοί όροι είναι καλύτεροι στα Αγγλικά παρα στα Ελληνικά.

Οπότε καταλήγεις σε ένα έγγραφο που έχει πολλές Αγγλικές λέξεις.

Εχω ξεκινήσει να κάνω μεταφράσεις σε άλλα project και το παράτησα γιατι καταντούσε αηδία. (πχ είχα μεταφράσει αρκετό μέρος του krusader)

----------

## Spyretto

 *menace wrote:*   

> Το πρόβλημα που έχω με τις μεταφράσεις είναι πως αρκετοί όροι είναι καλύτεροι στα Αγγλικά παρα στα Ελληνικά.
> 
> Οπότε καταλήγεις σε ένα έγγραφο που έχει πολλές Αγγλικές λέξεις.
> 
> Εχω ξεκινήσει να κάνω μεταφράσεις σε άλλα project και το παράτησα γιατι καταντούσε αηδία. (πχ είχα μεταφράσει αρκετό μέρος του krusader)

 

Συμφωνω με αυτο. Παντως το θεμα ειναι καποιος να διαβασει ενα μεγαλο κειμενο στην μητρικη του γλωσσα και οχι στα αγγλικα για να μην "χαθει". Τωρα αμα το Ports & Packages μείνει σαν Ports & Packages  ή οχι ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------

## Deathwing00

Loipon paidia, xriazome ena atomo na perasei tin Installation guide se XML. Einai poli aplo, mono xriazete na sas dosw to arxio XML sta agglika kai eseis na kanete copy-paste panw sta agglika afta pou idi metafrasame https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=107353

----------

## aggeloudaki

8a mporousa k egw na asxoli8o me tin metafrasi...

3erw polu kala agglika , apo linux ta basika...alla pro8umopoioumai na ma8w...

Gia ma8hsh zoume sth rhmada th zwh  :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Sintoma tha exw ola ta email sas, kai oles tis metafrasis mporoume na tis valoume sto parakato site: http://hellenicgentoo.sourceforge.net

Let the translation begin!   :Laughing: 

----------

## aggeloudaki

Elava to e-mail sou Deathwing...

distixws logw kapoiou problimatos me to diktuo , den mporw na steilw egw e-mail... :Sad: 

enhmerwse me mesw e-mail k 8a sou apantaw i apo edw h me pm...filakia!

----------

## Deathwing00

Entaksi  :Smile: 

----------

## murex

Mesa kai ego!   :Shocked: 

----------

## ktolis

+=1

----------

